# My First Job



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

My first job was collecting golf balls for a guy down the street. He would hit them in a wooded timber, and I would go and collect everyone i could find. bring a bucket full back, and we would give me five bucks for the collection. I knew i had an interest in golf at that time. How about you guys?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I've never had a gold-related job, actually. I always wanted to be a caddy, but that never worked out for some reason. Seems it would be very relaxing to spend all day working at a golf course getting big tips


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*All the Good Jobs*

Doesn't seem like all the good jobs are taken? I also wanted to be a caddy. But never got the shot. What does it take to be a caddy? Is there any caddies out there that can give us some tips?


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

I worked at a golf course when I was 21 as a cashier/receptionist....They offered free golf lessons at anyone who worked there, and like a dummy, I turned them down! Now, I pay for my lessons! 

It was a great place to work though....we had a beautiful deck overlooking the course, and when it wasn't busy I would stand out there and just admire the scenery and the smell of the grass! I always knew that someday I'd be out there, but at 21 I was too cool I guess!

Jennifer


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Jennifer said:


> I worked at a golf course when I was 21 as a cashier/receptionist....They offered free golf lessons at anyone who worked there, and like a dummy, I turned them down! Now, I pay for my lessons!
> 
> It was a great place to work though....we had a beautiful deck overlooking the course, and when it wasn't busy I would stand out there and just admire the scenery and the smell of the grass! I always knew that someday I'd be out there, but at 21 I was too cool I guess!
> 
> Jennifer


Sounds like a nice setup. Wow. What I'd give to be able to do that as my job now. Free golf lessons, fairly easy work...*sigh*

I guess we all can't have everything


----------



## StAndrew (Apr 5, 2006)

My first job was scooping ice cream. Man, on a hot Saturday they'd be lined up 12 deep and I'd work my butt off for minimum wage (still, all the ice cream I could eat, although that wore thin after about a month).

My brother-in-law works at a golf course for 6 months or so every year working on the greens and tees. It's pretty hard work but he enjoys it and gets to golf anytime for free (as long as the course isn't too crowded that is). Then he goes on unemployment for the rest of the year and starts the cycle again. Must be nice! Spends the winter watching movies and the summer working outside. But then he lives somewhere where they have nasty winters and I live in perpetual spring-like weather, so I guess I can't complain.

We've got a golf course on the other side of our dead-end road - beautiful course - too bad I can't afford to play there too often


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Some golf ball rounders have the complete get up. I have seen some with scuba gear searching the waters. Infact the one guy I seen doing this has become so successful that he does it full time and hires others to help. Also that show on the Discovery Channel Worlds Dirty Jobs has some golfing related jobs. One of the jobs was putting the red stripe on the defect balls.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

DOMAINerBLOGer said:


> Some golf ball rounders have the complete get up. I have seen some with scuba gear searching the waters. Infact the one guy I seen doing this has become so successful that he does it full time and hires others to help. Also that show on the Discovery Channel Worlds Dirty Jobs has some golfing related jobs. One of the jobs was putting the red stripe on the defect balls.


At the golf course that I worked at, we had a guy that we hired to come in twice a season to dive for the golf balls in the ponds. His job was pretty easy, he only worked on days he wanted to, and he got paid to do his hobby! Now, if they would only pay me to golf! 

I guess if I got good enough fifteen years down the line, I could teach lessons to kids and get paid.....

Jennifer


----------

